

SnapChat: Saying It Doesn't Make It So - ForHackernews
http://www.builtinchicago.org/blog/snapchat-saying-it-doesnt-make-it-so

======
asmallgrin
What? If you wanted to make snapchat more successful then there wouldn't be a
medium at which your snaps would go through. A one way encrypted app would
send the picture to one party. I wouldnt expect the nsa not to be able to see
them... at least in time. I made snap-wall.asmallgrin.com and check out
/send.html for some fun.

